# Mids/N West Cruise to Audi's in the Park



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

I want to start a thread to see how many people are interested in going down to Audi's in the Park on the 9th Aug.

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/index.htm

I would suggest having the first meeting point at the Corley Services just after Junc 3 on the M6 and then its down the M6 onto the A14.

I would suggest that to get to the event for around 10:00 we would need to meet at Corley for about 9:00 then once everyone arrives start cruising down at about 9:20 ish!

The timetable for the day is:

*10:00 Gates Open

12:30 - 1:30 Show and Shine Judging

3:30 Prize giving and Raffle draw

5:00 Event ends*

So come on then you Midlanders and North West guys if you fancy a run down the M6. Who fancies it?

*VSPURS
SouthTT
Redscouse
Tony_Rigby_UK
Jammyd
Scott_159
Mark_Hogan
BigSyd*

Any more??


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

Thanks Steve  

And yes im up for this


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Go on then 

Can someone get me a post code as the directions are quite shite on the site...

I guess i'll have to work out where i can meet you lot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (unless your coming from opposite direction ofcourse)


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

http://www.audisinthepark.co.uk/page3.htm

Also anyone arranged for the club stand with 20 cars???? Me wants in if you have  If not come on you High up TTOC people surly you can sort it  (cough: redscouse cough cough)


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

The club stand was organised with Cal right after he posted about the event.

I've put up a new sticky thread for people attending the event, if you can get your names down!


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> Go on then
> 
> Can someone get me a post code as the directions are quite shite on the site...
> 
> I guess i'll have to work out where i can meet you lot :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: (unless your coming from opposite direction ofcourse)


Tony,

You know that big Road called the M6?

If you drive south down there to the Corley Services and plan on getting there for 9:00 ish then we can all go in convoy and you don't have to worry about directions then! :lol:

:wink:


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

what junction are them services? or between which junctions...

sounds like a plan be nice to not navigate..  but i can't keep up with you [smiley=bigcry.gif] do ya wanna swap cars or summat for the day? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> what junction are them services? or between which junctions...
> 
> sounds like a plan be nice to not navigate..  but i can't keep up with you [smiley=bigcry.gif] do ya wanna swap cars or summat for the day? :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


Between Juntion 4 and 3 you can't miss it!

http://www.motorwayservices.info/area.php?area=24

Shell VPower too!


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

excellent,

I'll be there...


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> excellent,
> 
> I'll be there...


You want to try and arrange for Mark, Les, Syd etc to come with you??

I would have thought JammyD would join up. Not sure what Stundies is doing.

Steve


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

Mark is on-board already (since he works with me he's looking over my shoulder at the min) as for syd and les and the rest of the NW'rs I'll have words... syd will no doubt come he never misses anything  see what les says too..


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

I'm there...

7:30 start at Knutsford Services ( Just after J19 M6) 
8/8:15 Keele Services (J16 --> J15)
9:00 For Corley 

Sorted


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

yea stick me down for this event


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Think i will meet you lads there my cruise will be all of 1 minute long living on the doorstep.


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

i'm up for it, but ill be coming from the M1 so i'll have to see how long it takes to get from jc 26 of M1 to where the start off is?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

rik-e said:


> i'm up for it, but ill be coming from the M1 so i'll have to see how long it takes to get from jc 26 of M1 to where the start off is?


Maybe we could meet up on the A14 on the way in!?


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Updated:

*VSPURS
SouthTT
Redscouse
Tony_Rigby_UK
Jammyd
Scott_159
Mark_Hogan
BigSyd*

Looking good already!

But we want more........


----------



## rik-e (Feb 26, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> rik-e said:
> 
> 
> > i'm up for it, but ill be coming from the M1 so i'll have to see how long it takes to get from jc 26 of M1 to where the start off is?
> ...


yes mate, put me down then and i'll jump on the TT stand if thats ok guys?

looking at the directions for wicksteed i'll be joining A14 at junction 19 off the M1, is this near a meeting point for the convoy down?


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

I will say once you get on the A14 there are not many stopping points only lay bys but there is a mcdonald and a petrol station just before your arrive in Kettering hope this helps.


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

so whats this show all about then? what goes on? never realy been to any 'smaller' shows before


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

It's not that small tbh mate.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Hark said:


> It's not that small tbh mate.


You coming Matt?


----------



## bozzy96 (May 26, 2009)

Is it ok if i and an S5 join you guys ?????


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

bozzy96 said:


> Is it ok if i and an S5 join you guys ?????


The more the merrier on the cruise down!


----------



## southTT (Feb 5, 2008)

Off topic, can anyone sort me out with some smoked rear lights that don't cost a kidney?
cheeers
jon


----------



## Redscouse (Sep 30, 2008)

southTT said:


> Off topic, can anyone sort me out with some smoked rear lights that don't cost a kidney?
> cheeers
> jon


PM Sav


----------



## Hark (Aug 23, 2007)

VSPURS said:


> Hark said:
> 
> 
> > It's not that small tbh mate.
> ...


On hols mate. You'll enjoy it mate, was great last year.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

VSPURS said:


> Updated:
> 
> *VSPURS
> SouthTT
> ...


Hmmm Wheres Les?? was going to say where walley But decided against it :lol: :lol:


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

count me in guys can someone pm me 'what,where,when' for cruise down.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

So far:

*VSPURS
SouthTT
Redscouse
Tony_Rigby_UK
Jammyd
Scott_159
Mark_Hogan
BigSyd
Asdaman*

Asdaman, you'll have to get in touch with Jammyd who will be organising the N/West guys coming down the M6 to meet up with the Midlanders at the services at junc


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

VSPURS said:


> So far:
> 
> *VSPURS
> SouthTT
> ...


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

so from our house.. Driving directions to Corley Services (M6 Southbound)
105 mi - about 1 hour 48 mins according to google maps... so following jammyd post, shame he is not there now  , nw crew how about jammyd's time table ??



jammyd said:


> I'm there...
> 
> 7:30 start at Knutsford Services ( Just after J19 M6)
> 8/8:15 Keele Services (J16 --> J15)
> ...


was the 8/8:15 Keele Services (J16 --> J15) to pick up others ???


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

silly early this then... :roll:

looks like no sleep for me then  :lol:


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Yeah I am gutted to not be coming... I would come if I could be guaranteed a source of power to keep my laptop running, as I am doing remote support for one of my customers... the likely hood is that nothing will go wrong and they will not need me...

As for the route, even though it is early, me and Syd know it works as this is what we did going to GTI and we got there with plenty of time


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> so from our house.. Driving directions to Corley Services (M6 Southbound)
> 105 mi - about 1 hour 48 mins according to google maps... so following jammyd post, shame he is not there now  , nw crew how about jammyd's time table ??
> 
> 
> ...


sounds good syd i'll be there.


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

tony_rigby_uk said:


> silly early this then... :roll:
> 
> looks like no sleep for me then  :lol:


your mam (linda ) says....stop being a bloody wimp :lol:


----------



## bigsyd (Jul 9, 2008)

> sounds good syd i'll be there


 top man, found them screws you was after m8, will give u at the show... have you seen this meet viewtopic.php?f=3&t=147602&start=30 it will be a good run out, get the wife along also


----------



## TT5 4 JON (May 8, 2009)

bigsyd said:


> > sounds good syd i'll be there
> 
> 
> top man, found them screws you was after m8, will give u at the show... have you seen this meet viewtopic.php?f=3&t=147602&start=30 it will be a good run out, get the wife along also


top man syd.  wife's down on this run.  but i won't be able to make the sept run as i'll be in hossy m8. [smiley=bigcry.gif] john


----------



## scott_159 (Jan 23, 2009)

jammyd said:


> Yeah I am gutted to not be coming... I would come if I could be guaranteed a source of power to keep my laptop running, as I am doing remote support for one of my customers... the likely hood is that nothing will go wrong and they will not need me...
> 
> As for the route, even though it is early, me and Syd know it works as this is what we did going to GTI and we got there with plenty of time


what about a cheap power inverter from halfords? about £30 if i rember corectly plugs into the cig lighter and turns it into 240v :wink:


----------



## barton TT (Nov 13, 2004)

Hope you guys have your wellington boots ready been down the park today and its very boggy under foot lets hope there is no more rain this week for it to dry out.


----------



## Nem (Feb 14, 2005)

jammyd said:


> Yeah I am gutted to not be coming... I would come if I could be guaranteed a source of power to keep my laptop running, as I am doing remote support for one of my customers... the likely hood is that nothing will go wrong and they will not need me...
> 
> As for the route, even though it is early, me and Syd know it works as this is what we did going to GTI and we got there with plenty of time


I've got a power invertor you could use, use battery for al long as you can and then recharge from the invertor.


----------



## VSPURS (Aug 31, 2008)

Sorry guys, I'm not able to make it now! Car is not going to be ready!



Bigsyd, can you take over the cruise for me, although I don't think that there are many left coming down from the Midlands anymore.

Cheers.


----------



## tony_rigby_uk (Nov 27, 2008)

TT Fall out (where's everyone going)

Gutted for you matey... seems to be alot of trouble at the mo that car...


----------

